

What 3 Words - A Standardized, Accurate Address System (Anywhere in three words) - caffeinewriter
http://what3words.com

======
ekoontz
I was born in shower brass field. Sure, it's not as well known as kicks pasta
steer, but it was a great place to be born.

------
ArekDymalski
I don't understand why Memphis is called merit.wakes.noises instead of
rock.and.roll ...

